# Biker(innen) von Usedom u. Umgebung für gemeinsamen Touren gesucht



## Vegeta2205 (30. Mai 2010)

hallo,

da das biken alleine auf Dauer nicht die Erfüllung ist, wollte ich mal ne Aufruf starten...ob mann villeicht doch mal eins-zwei Biker zusammenbekommt...


mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Juni 2010)

oh mann nicht einer hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (29. Juni 2010)

Doch, am Sonntag  
Kommst du wieder ab Usedom dazu? Treffpunkt 10.15/10.30 Uhr wie letztens.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Juni 2010)

hallo,

so heute mal ne Runde von Bansin nach Miedzyzdroje und noch ewas weiter. Das Wisentgehege umfahren usw. und irgendwie wieder heim.
Mitfahrer gabs leider keine

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Anto,

wieviele seit ihr denn am Sonntag??

mfg


----------



## phil_235 (1. Juli 2010)

Hey ich komme am Dienstag mit meinem Bike... kann mir mal jemand noch ein paar routen sagen ausser immer das von bansin bis peenemünde durh den wald (Obwohl es dort auch nette trails gibt) .... Hat jmd erfahrungen mit Touren nach Polen?
Gibts dort eig auch Wälder und Berge möglichst nahe hinter der Grenze??


----------



## Demien82 (8. Juli 2010)

hi bin aus zinnowitz und bike ziehmlich oft auch alleine oder mit meiner frau... woher kommst du denn Vegeta2205...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Juli 2010)

Hi,

komme aus Bansin, fahre aber mit dem Mtb meistens hier rum...können uns aber gerne mal treffen für ne Tour od. ne Gnitz besuch

mfg


----------



## Demien82 (9. Juli 2010)

ja gerne für eine tour bin ich immer zu haben. müssen wir halt mal sehen das sich dafür die zeit findet, zwegs arbeit und so.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich arbeite im Schichtdienst und habe auch in der Woche Zeit, fahre sonst auch morgens od. abends

mfg


----------



## stiemel (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Vegeta 2205!Ich bin aus Ahlbeck. Fahre viel Mountainbike- Touren.Größtenteils in Polen.Kenne mich da ganz gut aus.Ich arbeite auch im Schichtdienst. Hätte also auch in der Woche Zeit. Kannst dich ja mal melden,  wenn du Lust auf eine Tour hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juli 2010)

Hi stiemel;

das paßt ja gut suche nämlich noch ne Tourenführer für Polen

Sonntag abend schaust du bestimmt Fußball wie sieht es denn Montag bei dir aus?

mfg


----------



## stiemel (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Vegeta 2205!Montag geht. Allerdings erst Mittags rum. Ich habe Sonntag noch Nachtschicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juli 2010)

gut dann sag mal wann und wo (habe frei)

mfg


----------



## stiemel (10. Juli 2010)

Vegeta220512:00 Uhr Grenze, oben an der Promenade? Dann Mistroy, am Wisentgehege vorbei, dann Warnowo, dann eventuell bis Dievenow oder quer runter nach Dargobatz bis zum Türkissee. Nur als Vorschlag. Wir können uns ja noch kurzfristig umentscheiden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juli 2010)

@stiemel gut bin dann 12 uhr da, die länge der Runde müssen wir mal schauen da ich nun doch abends arbeiten darf

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Juli 2010)

hi, @Demien82 wie sieht es den bei dir zeitmäßig zum radeln aus, od. hitzefrei

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demien82 (12. Juli 2010)

muss immer sehen wenn ich frei hab, bin koch... hab zudem auch noch familie so das ich das immer ein wenig planen muss...die kleinen wollen ja auch was von mir haben... jetzt im sommer hab ich gerade wenig zeit aber ca in nem monat sieht es denke ich wieder besser aus.
sollen keine ausflüchte sein aber wir bleiben in kontakt und finden mal ne termin. vieleicht auch mal nen night ride nach der arbeit oder so...falls du ne beleuchtung für sowas hast.

mfg demien


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Juli 2010)

hi, familie ist natürlich an erster Stelle zu sehen, und ich habe auch etwas Licht hier liegen

mfg


----------



## Demien82 (15. Juli 2010)

ja das fein, licht ist schön... denke mal das ich donnerstag, kommende woche, nach der arbeit meine funzel wieder zum einsatz bring... hab den dienstplan fuer naechste woche heute bekommen. freitag und samstag frei


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Juli 2010)

hi,

wollte am Sonntag früh mal Richtung Peenemünde rollen,einer lust mitzukommen?

mfg


----------



## Demien82 (16. Juli 2010)

muss am sonntag schon um 9 uhr auf arbeit sein.
und da meine frau arbeiten ist müsste ich den kleinen im kindersitz mitnehmen ist dann auch solche sache... schade würde an sonsten sehr gerne.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Juli 2010)

@stiemel hallo nä. We mal wieder ne Polenrunde?

mfg


----------



## aegluke (29. Juli 2010)

@vegeta: bike und rücken in ordnung? wie sieht's am 7. mit braunlage aus?


----------



## stiemel (31. Juli 2010)

@vegeta: Hab ich jetzt erst gelesen. Kann am WE nicht. Spätschicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. August 2010)

hi stiemel,

schau doch mal ob du Di.u.Do. oder Mi. u. Fr. da ab 19 uhr mal Zeit für ne Runde hast

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. August 2010)

hallo,

am We. vielleicht mal ne lange Tour???

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. August 2010)

hallo,
vielleicht jemand mal lust auf ne gemütlich Tour nach Ueckermünde? vielleicht in Zecherin mit der Fähre überstzen Richtung Kamp???


----------



## aegluke (22. August 2010)

Mit Bike und ordentlich Gelände?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. August 2010)

hi, denke es wird wohl viel Radweg bzw. Forstautobahn werden... können aber gern auf Usedom mal wieder ne Mtb-tour machen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. August 2010)

hallo,

hat am Montag bzw. Dienstag mal einer Lust auf ne Radtour???

mfg


----------



## wildbiker (29. August 2010)

Sind ab 02.10. für ne Woche auf Usedom unterwegs. Suchen daher Streckentipps, hauptsächlich für Mountainbike-Touren.


----------



## mxraven (21. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Bin in der Woche vom 27.09.-03.10.2010 zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern in der Nähe von Anklam. Wollte mein Spielzeug mitnehmen und ein paar km radeln. Falls jemand StreckenTipps oder sogar Zeit hat, für nen Urlauber, wäre das super! Viele Grüße Marko


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. September 2010)

hi,

bin für ne Tour auf Usedom immer zu haben, habe auch in der Woche oft Zeit.

Hm, Steckentip: Küstemlinie Bansin-Wolgast
                    : Ahlbeck/Wald Richtung-Golm ist schön
                    : Halbinsel Gnitz
                    : Radweg Bansin-Benz-Neppermin- dann am  Achterwasser lang Richtung Pudagla-Ückeritz Hafen Stagnieß

per PN sonst mehr


mfg


----------



## Anto (22. September 2010)

mxraven schrieb:


> Bin in der Woche vom 27.09.-03.10.2010 zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern in der Nähe von Anklam. Wollte mein Spielzeug mitnehmen und ein paar km radeln.



Dann solltest du doch wissen wo es was zu radeln gibt! Quasi nur auf Usedom 

Bin die Tage auch in Anklam, vielleicht auch etwas länger wenn ich die Arbeit mitnehmen kann. Hab zwar kaum Zeit, dafür aber ein RR vor Ort und das MTB kommt auch mit.
@vegeta ich rufe Freitag mal durch.


----------



## aegluke (22. September 2010)

am sonntag ist übrigens das mtb-rennen in wolgast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (22. September 2010)

Wolgast Daher schleppe ich das MTB aus Berlin ja mit  Muss mich nur noch rechtzeitig vom Brunch losreißen am Sonntag nach durchzechter Nacht (Mamas 50er...)
Und Lennart ist auch vor Ort?


----------



## mxraven (23. September 2010)

@Anto:  Ja, man könnte meinen ich sollte mich gut auskennen, nur bin ich seit etwa 10 Jahren beruflich woanders zu Hause. Da kenn ich mich auch mittlerweile super aus. Teuto und Wiehengebirge usw.. Fahre auch erst seit ca. 7 Jahren. Deswegen hab ich von der Heimat gar keinen Schimmer. Schade das ich erst Sonntag hier erst los komme (zw. dem Rennen in Wolgast), wäre gern mitgefahren. Fazit: Ich würde mich am Montag hier im Forum nochmal melden, wegen einen kleinen Tourtermin! Viele Grüße Marko


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Oktober 2010)

...mal ne gemütliche Kaffeetour nach "swinemünde zur mole"

mfg


----------



## Anto (12. Oktober 2010)

Schick  So`n Teil hab ich auch. Ist das dein neuer Flitzer für 2011? 

Kommst du am Samstag zum Rennen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2010)

...für die Küste genau Richtig jeb werde wohl dabei sein

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Oktober 2010)

hallo Leute,

hat vielleicht einer Lust u. Zeit nä. Woche am Di.Mi. oder Donnerstag mal den Gnitz abzufahren?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Oktober 2010)

moin,

so die Tage war ich mal wieder schön Radeln, wird langsam kälter aber auch sehr farbenfroh...













sorry nur Handybilder

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. November 2010)

hm, nix los hier


so dann mal wieder

heute ca. 50km grenzübergreifende Schlammfahrt Usedom/Swinemünde





hm, am Bike ist leider net zuviel zu sehen


----------



## skinny63 (19. November 2010)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hm, am Bike ist leider net zuviel zu sehen



doch schon, am Lenkerband


----------



## Anto (21. November 2010)

Und Blut an den Pedalen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2010)

moin,

da das Weihnachtsessen wieder reichlich war mußte ich heute nun auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen...naja lief ganz gut, leider geht im Wald nicht viel und Begleitung war auch keine dar...

mfg


----------



## stiemel (29. Dezember 2010)

hi, Maik!
Einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues jahr wünsch ich dir. Ich hoffe, das wir im Jahr 2011 einige Touren machen. Denk aber immer daran: ich bin nicht so fit wie du!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Dezember 2010)

hi Stiemel,

danke!

So bald es wieder etwas Wärmer ist gehts wieder los schreibe dich dann mal an....

Wünsche dir alles gute...

bis denne


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2011)

moin,

so ne gesundes allen lesern

und das biken am Strand geht hier z.Z. nicht


----------



## aegluke (2. Januar 2011)

auch nicht direkt am Strand, da wo die Wellen auftreffen?  Da kann man doch meist auch bei extremem Wetter noch fahren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2011)

ne, das Bild ist vom Strand Kölpinsee da ist nicht viel platz... wo anders mag es wohl gehen

habt ihr schon Ternin zum Anradel 2011???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2011)

achso fährst du nun mit Spikes?


----------



## aegluke (2. Januar 2011)

Fest steht er noch nicht - aber 9:30 am 8.1. ist schon relativ sicher.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2011)

oh, da könnt ich sogar, darf ja wieder mit,oder?


----------



## aegluke (2. Januar 2011)

ja, wird aber wohl straße werden. ich werde aber auf jeden fall crossbereifung fahren - außer wir bekommen überraschend hochsommer.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2011)

hi,

so heute mal bei viel Wind aber bei Sonne und teils blauer Himmel nach Polen geradelt...Richtung Kamminke Packeis anschauen...
dann über Polen auch wieder nach Hause, aber mit ner lecker Kuchenpause...

mfg


----------



## Anto (9. Februar 2011)

Kuchenpause, aha... soviel zum Formaufbau


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2011)

tag schön,


heute mal bei besten Wetter den neuen SSP ausgefüht, läuft gut, aber kleine Veränderungen folgen noch

(es waren ca. 40km)






mfg


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2011)

bin im August 2 Wochen dort und würde gern mein bike mitnehmen. Gibt es dort oben ein paar ansprechende Waldstücke mit Single Trails oder bewegt ihr euch überwiegend auf straßen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2011)

hi,

also Ich denke schon das es hier ein paar schöne Trails gibt in einer schönen Landschaft eingebettet...
MTB oder Crosser lohnt...ein paar Bilder sind ja hier im Fred

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2011)

Die Bilder sind aber leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Lohnt es sich ein  160mm Fully mitzunehmen, welches auf Touren ausgelegt ist, oder soll  ich mit lieber ein schönes damenrad mit großen rädern ausleihen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2011)

naja an die grenzen vom Fully wirst du hier nicht stoßen aber wenn es gut rollt würde ich es mitnehmen...das Damenradl kann man nätürlich auch an der Küste langbrügeln

mfg


----------



## Anto (17. Februar 2011)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind aber leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig.



Für Usedombilder musst du im Berliner Forum schnökern 

klick und klack und klick  und...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2011)

hi Anto,

danke für die Bilder....biste wieder fit?

anbei ein paar neue Bilder Kamminke Hafen










leider nur Handybilder

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2011)

hi,

so mal wieder ich...
heute nochmal bei schönen Wetter ca.70km mit dem SSP geradelt...

Samstag vielleicht mal ne längere Tour? Richtung Ueckermünde vielleicht?

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. März 2011)

hi,
heute mal ne Runde mit dem SSP unterwegs gewesen na wer weis wo???? 






mit dem Wind zügig und im Gegenwind anstrengend hmm vom Bike ist immer net viel zuerkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (25. März 2011)

Wladiwostok?


----------



## stubenhocker (25. März 2011)

Ludwigsfelde?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. März 2011)

ne, ist schon noch auf Usedom und dort gibz es auch noch mehr altes DDR-Material zu sehen

@ Anto solltest du eigentlich kennen 

mfg


----------



## wildbiker (25. März 2011)

Ist das vielleicht das  DDR-Museum in Dargen?

Mal was am Rande: Weiß einer ob es die Straußenfarm in Pudagla noch gibt?

Ahja, sind im Juni zum 3. Mal auf Usedom  *froi*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. März 2011)

[email protected] wildbiker richtig erraten...
 denke schon das es dir Farm noch gibt werde aber mal die Tage nachschauen Fahren...kennste in Benz die Schweine-Farm??? ist auch sehr schön wenn sie Junge haben


----------



## wildbiker (26. März 2011)

Die Schweinefarm kenn ich noch nicht. Das Örtchen Benz sagt mir aber was. Glaub da brauchts noch ein paar Urlaube mehr um alles zu erkunden


----------



## Anto (26. März 2011)

Was`n an der Schweinefarm so schön  Die sind saudreckig und da stinkts. Die Straußenfarm gibts aber noch.

www.museumdargen.de/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2011)

@Anto die Schweine stinken nicht sie riechen...ist aber net so wild
  die kleinen sind doch recht putzig und das Essen von Morgen

mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. September 2011)

hi,

so durch einen sehr netten "Kollegen" habe ich nun auch ein 29er und es läuft soweit erstmal super...so nun das Teil erstmal schön einfahren









Gruss


----------



## stiemel (17. September 2011)

Du bist bis zum Klausblickgekommen. Das nennst du einfahren? Ich habe in Polen schönes Gelände gefunden, da kannst du das Teil mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. September 2011)

@stiemel sehr gerne fahre ich mit die nach Polen mußt mir nur mal bescheid sagen,ne

gruss


(können sonst auch gerne auf "unsere Seite" ne Runde drehen)


----------



## MTBJonas (18. September 2011)

Hey,

ein Jammer, dass ich soweit von Usedom entfernt wohne. Ist so ne schöne Gegend bei euch dort oben


----------



## Lotte.2000 (18. September 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> so durch eine sehr netten "Kollegen" habe ich nun auch ein 29er und es läuft soweit erstmal super...so nun das Teil erstmal schön einfahren
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Bike! Mir gefällt es. Dann lass uns mal wieder fahren....

es grüßt René


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2011)

Ich könnte  ....mein schönes neues, altes Radl.
DU hast wenigstens schöne Bilder von meinem alten Rad gemacht. 
Aber ich habe auch ein lachendes Auge für dich über.  
-  Ich weiss, mein Rad hat´s nämlich gut bei dir! Viel Spass damit... 

Habe heute mal die Bahnpreise zu dir gecheckt. Puuuh, heftig!! 
Mehr dazu am Telefon.

Du, darf ich mir die Bilder in mein IBC-Album kopieren, hatte bisher keine gescheiten Pics vom OnOne drinne!?

Gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. September 2011)

hallo,

so mal wieder ne kleine Runde mit dem 29er gedreht (grüße den teufel)
Neppermin:






höhe Pudagla:



Küstenline









mfg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

ich war heute mal auf dem R 10 Radweg Richtung Misdroy - MiÄdzyzdroje in Polen gefahren. Dann dort noch fix die SteikÃ¼ste gerockt und dann wieder Richtung Heimat, auf der Strandpromenade in Ahlbeck haben dann auch schon die Wildschweine gewartet. Und die letzten 2km hat der Himmel noch mal schÃ¶n die Schleusen geÃ¶ffnet

Bike war das 29er lief ganz gut

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (6. Oktober 2011)

das vorletzte Bild sieht sehr gut aus, schöner Trail, sind noch mehr solcher Wege bei dir?

denn würde sich das längs kommen ja lohnen ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Oktober 2011)

ja ein wenig gibts da schon einmal an der Küste dann die Halbinsel Gnitz und dann um Ahlbeck


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Oktober 2011)

so der erste Ausflug mit dem 29er ging nach Rostock zum einzeltraining mit MarNe...




schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2011)

Danke? @stiemel

war heut ne schöne Tour in Polen und haben ja auch fast 80km geschafft...und dann gabs ne Waffel




gruss


----------



## stiemel (4. November 2011)

Hi Maik!

War ne geile Tour. Mir tun jetzt noch die Knochen weh. Aber die Waffel war lecker. Ich hoffe das wir uns das nächste mal nicht verfahren.
Vieleicht schaffen wir es dieses Jahr noch zum Leuchtturm Kirkut. Das ist was für dich. Viele Steigungen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2011)

...du meinst nicht plötzlich akut abkürzen
ja über noch ne Tour würde ich mich sehr freuen

gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. November 2011)

hallo,

so es gibt mal wieder ein paar Bilder...ne Tour zur Seebrücke Misdroy...und nach ner kleinen Stärkung schaffen wir es wieder nach Hause









...und Danke!!! für die netten Mitfahrer


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. November 2011)

....so nächtse Tour nicht so weit aber sehr nahrhaft 
es ging nach Karsibor:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2011)

hi,

leider nur ne Handybild: neu sind Reifen und Vorbau sowie Sattelstütze mal zum testen...mehr gibts nach der Proberunde




gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wird, wird!!


----------



## MS1980 (12. Dezember 2011)

vorbau sieht nach 3T aus, Stütze ne Ritchey würde ich sagen,lieg ich richtig?

was machen die Bremsen? geräusche weg?



freust dich auch schon auf's Spanferkel ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2011)

hi MS1980,

alle Teile richtig erkannt die Stütze ist erstmal ne alte WCS carbon mit Versatz suche noch die richtig Sitzposition...achso die Bremse ist z.Z. relativ leise ;-)

...und Ja Spanferkel wird lecker wie ist das Hamburger Wetter z.Zeit? 

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (12. Dezember 2011)

hey Maik ... Wetter kannst hier voll vergessen,jeden Tag stömender Regen, an biken garnicht zu denken ...

hoffentlich ist Sontag besseres Wetter damit wir auch bissl fahren können, denn schmeckt das ferkel nochmal so gut ...

gruß Marko


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2011)

Da hätte ich ja fast den passenden Lenker gehabt


----------



## MS1980 (13. Dezember 2011)

der hätte gut gepasst ...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2011)

Sag ich doch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da hätte ich ja fast den passenden Lenker gehabt


...und haste einen Über?

dank der kühleren Temperaturen, erste Strandrunde mit dem 29er gedreht bis Polen und lief gut zurück dann durch den Wald und so

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2011)

Der 3T Lenker ist leider lange verkauft.


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

den hatte ich Steffen gegeben nachdem ich mir nen Easton EC 70 Riser geholt hatte für mein Stomp ... 


der Lenker ist richtig steif und auch für Barends geeignet,da an den enden richtig schön dick ...



damals hat er aber noch wesentlich mehr gekostet ... 

das waren noch zeiten, da wog es 9,4kg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Dezember 2011)

Der war leider alles andere als leicht.


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

dafür aber sehr stabil und für Barends

161gr zeigte meine Waage an ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2011)

31,8 x 640


----------



## MS1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

das ist der LTD , ich hatte ja den Team , fande das rot weiße besser ...


----------



## stiemel (21. Dezember 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und haste einen Über?
> 
> dank der kühleren Temperaturen, erste Strandrunde mit dem 29er gedreht bis Polen und lief gut zurück dann durch den Wald und so
> 
> gruss



Wie war die Tour? Hab euch an der Tankstelle rumstehen gesehen. Mal wieder platten?


----------



## MS1980 (21. Dezember 2011)

ach so , an ner Tanke steht er immer, und ich dachte Maik is der große Racer ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2011)

stiemel schrieb:


> Wie war die Tour? Hab euch an der Tankstelle rumstehen gesehen. Mal wieder platten?


 
mußte die Reifen ausrichten bin sehr schön gehoppelt damit...aber mit Luft und Gleitgel ging es dann gut
@ja machmal fahre ich auch Rad auch wenn es nur zur Kneippe ist

gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 31,8 x 640


 hmm wenn der ne roten Streifen hätte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2011)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm wenn der ne roten Streifen hätte



Der hat bald Keinen mehr... 
Mache mich die Tage an die Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2011)

...schlecht Wetter arbeit? Und lenkt vom streß ab, wa?


----------



## MS1980 (21. Dezember 2011)

was willst bei dem blöden Wetter auch anders machen ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2011)

Jenau!


----------



## MS1980 (21. Dezember 2011)

ich hab meine Shifter mal bearbeitet, morgen gehts weiter ...






die einstellschrauben werden noch gewechselt und die Schalthebel schlanker gemacht ...


----------



## Anto (23. Dezember 2011)

So viel Carbon in diesem Thread. Maik, hab ich was verpasst? Ist der Formaufbau etwa vollendet?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2011)

na die leichten Teile sind ja nicht bei mir verbaut...wäre bei deiner Tour gerne dabei muß da aber arbeiten...vielleicht geht ja was im Januar da habe ich mehr frei...wann radeln wir den mal wieder hier oben gemeinsam???

ich wünsche dir und deinen lieben ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und den anderen mitlesern natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

wünschen wir dir auch ... also lass dich reich beschenken ...


----------



## Hotte51 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi Maik, Hi Stiemel,

wenn man das so sieht, könnte man danken, Euch geht es nur ums Essen micht ums fahren.

Bei dem Wetter könnte man sich ja mal zwischen den Jahren sehen.

Frohes Fest


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hotte51 schrieb:


> Hi Maik, Hi Stiemel,
> 
> wenn man das so sieht, könnte man danken, Euch geht es nur ums Essen micht ums fahren.
> 
> ...


 
hmm das muß wohl täuschen...und ich habe ein wenig frei können also gerne ne Runde radeln einfach melden

gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich war gerade mal zwei Stunden im Wald spielen naß und schön moddrig

mfg


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wolltest Du nicht eine Info geben? Habe den ganzen Nachmittag reingeschaut und auf ein Zeichen gehofft!!!!

bis dann


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi, wie sieht es denn Morgen aus? Die fette Weihnachtsgans ist abzuarbeiten. Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Übrigens, die Handys funktionieren auch!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2011)

hotte du hast doch familie und wenig zeit....

morgen vormittag ab zehn würde gehn, dachte ihr im wald da wo der matsch liegt oder wann paßt es dir?


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2011)

morgen 10 Uhr, Wo???


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2011)

Übrigens, ich bin Pensionär und Heidi würde sich freuen, wenn sie uns die Ente in den Matsch bringen dürfte.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2011)

kein Problem ich habe morgen relativ viel Zeit...euch beiden dann noch ne schönen abend

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2011)

Also, morgen 10 Uhr Ahlbeck Promenade/Seestraße


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2012)

hi,

so die letzten Tage mal schön mit dem 29er Unterwegs gewesenläuft langsam immer besser

wer möchte uns den mal begleiten??? zum schluß dann mit ne ...


----------



## MS1980 (23. Januar 2012)

ich bin auf jeden Fall mal dabei, aber bei dem Wetter macht es noch nicht wirklich Spaß und Sinn ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2012)

hehe Sinn macht das immer und wir hatten blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hehe Sinn macht das immer und wir hatten blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein



..im Fernsehen!?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2012)

sagt der der den ganzen Tag in der Werkstatt war ich wohne ja schließlich auf der Sonneninsel


----------



## MS1980 (23. Januar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ich wohne ja schließlich auf der Sonneninsel


 
der is gut, aber Regnen tut's bei euch doch auch ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2012)

hi,

so heute mal wieder ne schöne Runde bei den Nachbarn(Karsibor)gedreht:


















gruss


----------



## MS1980 (24. Januar 2012)

hat also Spaß gemacht, ja?

du sag mal, welches AMR ist das da auf dem Bild, sieht sehr schick aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2012)

ist ein ghost amr 5900 bj. 2012 ist schön und läuft sehr gut, aber das weißt du ja selbst


----------



## stiemel (25. Januar 2012)

Hi Maik!Hast du um 1:13 Uhr nichts besseres zu tun, als hier im Forum rumzuhängen?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Januar 2012)

hier stand mist.


----------



## MS1980 (25. Januar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ist ein ghost amr 5900 bj. 2012 ist schön und läuft sehr gut, aber das weißt du ja selbst


 

ja, die sind schon echt gut, und die sitzposition ist sofort angenehm 

richtig klasse Bike, aber der lack ist bei Ghost immer minderwertig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2012)

so mal ne kleine Tour nach Kamminke bevor das ganze Eis weg ist














gruss


----------



## MS1980 (16. Februar 2012)

ik komm grad von der Arbeit und du warst biken ... irgendwas mache ich verkehrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Februar 2012)

hi,

so mal wieder ne Bild...leider gibts hier nicht so viele MTB'ler





gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2012)

Was machst Du da, eine Untersuchung der Tiefe des Modderlochs?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Februar 2012)

nee bin da schon reingefahren...aber dann war schluß und icht wollte noch keine nassen Füße haben aber so biken macht spaß


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2012)

bist also abgesprungen ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Februar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> bist also abgesprungen ?


 JA magste net glauben,wa?

gruss


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> JA magste net glauben,wa?
> 
> gruss



Die Landung wäre zumindestens weich gewesen.


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> JA magste net glauben,wa?
> 
> gruss


 

sportlich sportlich ... mal schauen was mein Revier morgen sagt ...

wird bestimmt dreckig werden ... 

gruß zurück ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

hi,

so dank viel Wind heute war ich mal im Wald unterwegs es war sehr flach und matschig
grobe Richtung:Bansin Naturlehrpfad Richtung Mümmelkensee dann Richtung Ückeritz Naturlehrpfad Wockninsee  wirklich ner sehr schöne Runde und viel Wild war auch zu sehen

gruss


----------



## Anto (29. Februar 2012)

Samstag rockt die Steilküste. Kommste mit?


----------



## Anto (29. Februar 2012)

Formaufbau Maik, Formaufbau! Die Torten warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi Anto,

paßt sehr gut, habe mal frei und bin wohl dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Februar 2012)

Schade das ihr nicht am Sonntag die Tour macht, da wären wir mit ner Rostocker Truppe dabei


----------



## Anto (29. Februar 2012)

Im Mai wird wiederholt, dann auch an einem Sonntag


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Februar 2012)

Dann bitte nicht in der Zeit vom 11.-20. Mai, da bin ich nämlich im Haaaaaaaaaatz


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

so heute gab es mal wieder ne kleine Runde nach Polen



ne Kollege aus Polen



und wir auf der Fähre



...so wer will mal mit
gruss


----------



## stiemel (11. März 2012)

Hi Maik!  
Ich war auch mit. Wo ist mein Bild? Alter Schleimer!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

...deins kommt am Dienstag od. Mittwochund dann mit


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2012)

schicke Bilder, aber irgendwie sieht man bei euch nur Essen, was is los?

ich war heut auch mal wieder los, Daten:

34,93 km
698 hm
2h18min Fahrzeit

das haut momentan wieder hin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schicke Bilder, aber irgendwie sieht man bei euch nur Essen, ......?



Dachte ich mir auch gerade!!  Man achte auf die Berge von Sahne...  
So wird das nix mit abnehmen, Maik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

Verpflegung muß sein es waren dann ja bei mir 70km


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

Jaaaajaaaa, daheim haben alle kleinen Kinder Kligger...    ;-)


Wünsch dir was, mein Bester!  

VG


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2012)

70km vor oder nach der Sahne? grins ....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

...die Waffel gab es ca. nach der hälfte der Strecke


----------



## Hotte51 (12. März 2012)

He Leute, 
nun mal Schluß mit der Witzelei! Soll Maik denn vom Fleisch fallen? 
Was ist denn mit Morgen? Geht da was? Muß ja nicht die Waldautobahn sein. Leichte Hügel und Modder sorgen auch für eine schlanke Linie!


----------



## MS1980 (12. März 2012)

natürlich nicht, wir sind nur besorgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2012)

fein, morgen gibt es wohl wieder ne Polenrunde neue Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehn...

mfg


----------



## stiemel (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich kann es bestätigen, wir essen nicht nur Waffeln hier oben. Es war eine schöne Runde. Oder seit ihr neidisch auf unsere Waffeln?   Und das noch mit einem Ausblick auf die Ostsee.


----------



## Anto (13. März 2012)

Über Ostern bin ich wieder oben und wenn alles klappt bleibt auch Zeit für eine Ausfahrt zum Waffelparadies


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

hi,
mal die Tour von heute:
Aktueller Track 13 MRZ 2012 1023.k...
und es gab kein Kuchen für mich...



das Bike ist aber wieder sauber


----------



## MS1980 (13. März 2012)

hey Maik, neue Bremsen? 

ist das qietschen denn endlich weg,

aber noch kürzen, sieht bissl komisch aus ...


eure Waffeln muß ich auch mal antesten, Ostern sind wir wieder in Kölzow, mal schauen ob ich frei bekomme und längs kommen darf ...


----------



## stiemel (13. März 2012)

Anhang anzeigen Aktueller Track  13 MRZ 2012 1023.kmz
Ich glaube, Maiks Link funktioniert nicht. Hier mal, ein neuer Versuch. Unsere heutige Polentour. Ohne Waffeln, aber mit Pfannkuchen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

hi Marko...jeb ist ne Marta und quitscht z.Z. noch nicht wird gekürzt wenn vorne ne Federgabel drin ist
@stiemel danke für den link


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> mal die Tour von heute:
> 
> und es gab kein Kuchen für mich...




Erst nach dem Foto?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

nichts mit Kuchen


----------



## MS1980 (13. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi Marko...jeb ist ne Marta und quitscht z.Z. noch nicht wird gekürzt wenn vorne ne Federgabel drin ist


 
jetzt doch ne Federgabel ? ist zu hart der Bock?

welche willst dir holen?


schau mal hier:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19ce55f931


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. März 2012)

Maik, zeichnest du immer mit GPS aus? Wenn JA, mit welchem Dingens?
Frage wegen dem verlinkten GPS-Track von dir..

VG


----------



## stiemel (15. März 2012)

@taunusteufel.
Nein, macht er nicht. Das war ich. Mit einem Oregon 450. Gruß aus Ahlbeck.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. März 2012)

sooo fast fertig...ca 10,4kg schwer




habe nun die Bremsleitungen gekürtzt Magura Marta, nun ist der Druckpunkt etwas weicher WIE kann ich das nun wieder beheben???

gruss


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2012)

frag mal Tiger ...  der kann dir bestimmt helfen ... 

gruß aus dem Westen ... grins


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2012)

Entlüften, was sonst ;-)


----------



## tknauth (27. März 2012)

Wer ist in der Woche 3. bis 8.4 auf USEDOM unterwegs. 

Habe mein Quartier in Stolpe aufgeschlagen und werde auf jeden Fall mal eine Tagestour auf Breitreifen unternehmen.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was!

Gruß Toni


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. März 2012)

hi toni,

welche Räder hast du denn dabei?

gruss


----------



## tknauth (27. März 2012)

29" Monstercrosser Dualspeed! ;-) Für alles zu gebrauchen!

Toni


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. März 2012)

fein bis dahin sollte mein 29er SSp auch fertig sein ich denke wir bekommen da ein paar schöne runden hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

Hallo Maik,

Das Rad da oben sieht gut aus!


----------



## Anto (31. März 2012)

tknauth schrieb:


> Wer ist in der Woche 3. bis 8.4 auf USEDOM unterwegs.


Also ich bin dann raus. Werd zwar das RR mitnehmen, aber nur um es aus Berlin zu verdammen bis zum Winter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> 
> Das Rad da oben sieht gut aus!



War ja auch mal mir...    


(Sorry Maik, der musste jetzt..)


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War ja auch mal mir...
> 
> 
> (Sorry Maik, der musste jetzt..)



Soso...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Maik ist mein bester Kunde!!  Ich kaufe nach seinen Wünschen, fahre kurz damit und dann _tschüss_ damit...

Nicht wirklich, aber Maik hätte das gerne so...  

_Wo steckt eigentlich Maik????????????????????_


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Maik ist mein bester Kunde!!  Ich kaufe nach seinen Wünschen, fahre kurz damit und dann _tschüss_ damit...
> 
> Nicht wirklich, aber Maik hätte das gerne so...
> 
> _Wo steckt eigentlich Maik????????????????????_



Ich hab ihn gerade in einem anderen Bereich gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2012)

so nun auch kurz hier...und das 29er läuft nun auch super da das Wetter aber nun wieder schlechter wird muß wohl wieder mein schlecht Wetter Rad ran...und das 29er SSp ist noch nicht fertig die bestellten Teile wollen net kommen


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Da isser ja!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

hi,

war heute mal wieder mit den Polen an der Steilküste und so unterwegswar natürlich wieder sehr schnell und anstrengend(ich muß wohl die Waffeln nun mal wirklich weglassen)

schaut mal, wo ist da der Fehler?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. April 2012)

Falsche Größe, eindeutig!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

nee, leider falsch ist ja auch net mein bike...und kommt bei dir nun ne 29er?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich...bin da auch finanziell etwas begrenzt und hab da auch noch ein 26er was fertig werden muss.


----------



## zarea (1. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ..., wo ist da der Fehler?


Ganz klar, der/die/das Fahrer hat Handschuh an, obwohl die Sonne scheint.


----------



## skinny63 (1. April 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> Ganz klar, der/die/das Fahrer hat Handschuh an, obwohl die Sonne scheint.



Auch falsch:
An ein scalpel gehört lefty und net fatty


----------



## MS1980 (1. April 2012)

is kein Scalpel, das sieht ja bissl anders aus, hinten fehlt außerdem der dämpfer ...

aber sonst siehts verdammt ähnlich aus ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Ist doch umgeschweißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (4. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> war heute mal wieder mit den Polen an der Steilküste und so unterwegswar natürlich wieder sehr schnell und anstrengend(ich muß wohl die Waffeln nun mal wirklich weglassen)
> 
> schaut mal, wo ist da der Fehler?



interessant wäre ja die Auflösung des Rätsels....

ist es überhaupt ein offizielles CD?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. April 2012)

hi skinny,

gut: es war mal ein altes scalpel, da aber der Hinterbau gebrochen war wurde es ein Hardtail und neu lakiert in Polen geht sowas gut


----------



## MS1980 (4. April 2012)

sieht jetzt nach nen Damen Bike aus ...   aber irgendwie hat es was ...

is aber nicht deins, oder?


----------



## skinny63 (4. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi skinny,
> 
> gut: es war mal ein altes scalpel, da aber der Hinterbau gebrochen war wurde es ein Hardtail und neu lakiert in Polen geht sowas gut



Dat gibt aber kalten Schweiß bei den Schweißern im Kanonental...

Steht jetzt handcrafted in Poland drauf?


----------



## tknauth (5. April 2012)

Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. April 2012)

also bald hier hmm und das Wetter sollte auch passen!!!


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2012)

hey Chef, wie siehts Wetter zum WE aus?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. April 2012)

hi,

habe noch nicht geschaut aber soll ja nicht so gut werden...obwohl heute ne super Tag ist bei besten Wetter und ich war natürlich radeln....
bist du schon in M-V ?


----------



## MS1980 (5. April 2012)

nee, fahren morgen früh erst, ist zu stressig heute und wir haben ja jetzt die kleine immer mit, da muß man bissl dran denken ...

wollen aber zum mittag am Tisch sitzen, mal schauen ob wir das hin bekommen ...

dachte das das wetter bissl besser wird, mein Ghost kommt aber mit, denn werden nur kurze Runden gedreht und unsere Runde verschoben ...

wir sind ja öfters in MV ... grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tknauth (6. April 2012)

tknauth schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg!



Es sind 110 km geworden, über Karnin, Buggenhagen, Lassan und Wolgast, den Gnitz gestreift und durch den Eichwald nach Zinnowitz. Die Trails und Hochuferstücke bis Ückeritz und dann schnell über Pudagla und Mellenthin nach Stolpe zurück. Morgen soll's schneien! Heute war Regeneration! Toni


----------



## MS1980 (22. April 2012)

Hallo Maik ...  

du wie siehts aus am nächsten Montag, habe langes WE bis 1 Mai ...  

wollen wir ne Tour bei dir drehen, wenn's Wetter passt?


----------



## phil_235 (22. April 2012)

Hey bin in der Woche vor Pfingsten mal wieder auf Usedom.

Hat jemand schon einmal eine Inselumrundung gemacht? wie viele km? 

etwa so: 3-Kaiser-Bäder -> Peenemünde ->Lütow -> (gibt es eine Fähre Lütow-Warte/Rankwitz?) -> Morgenitz/Neppermin ->Mellenthin->Kamminke-> 3-Kaiser-Bäder


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2012)

hi, oh schöne Streckenwahl wenn du nicht nur Radweg fährst sind aber bestimmt ne bischen über 100km...eine Fähre habe ich da leider noch nicht gesehn...würde halt einmal bis Zinnowitz an der Ostsee radeln und dann zurück bis Ückeritz am Achterwasser lang...oder die Runde etwas anders fahren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2012)

Touraufruf:

           möchte mal die Tage mein SSp ausführen also mag mich wer begleiten????

   gruss gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2012)

so nun heute mal bei Sonne und Regen unterwegs aber geil war es trotzdem







mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Mai 2012)

Du bist auch unersättlich!? 

Kaum zurück - erstmal auf´s Rad...   ...auf´s SCHÖNE Rad!!



Wie ist die Geo im Gegensatz zu deinem OnOne?
Vorbau passt, wie ich sehe!?

Grüße


----------



## stiemel (8. Mai 2012)

Hi Maik!
wer hat denn das zweite Foto gemacht. neue freundin?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2012)

hi,
so war heute mal wieder ne kleine Runde unterwegs Swinemünde und über Kamminke/Wald zurück und es wird langsam besser Bike war:



gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2012)

hallo,
heute stand die erste längere Ausfahrt mit dem 29SSp auf dem Speiseplan begleitet wurde ich von Horst auf seinem Ghost....

so dann erstmal die Insel verlassen:



die erste kleine Pause gab es dann hier:



und Horst wollte mal den Platz auf seine Liegeeigenschaften Testen war ihn aber wohl zu hartda er ja keine 20zig mehr ist:



die erste längere Pause gab es dann im Zielort Lubmin:









zweite kurze Pause gab es dann in Freest, da wir noch auf die Fähre nach Peenemünde warten mußten:



so und dann gab es nur noch Getränke in Karlshagen und dann sind wir mit bester Laune nach Ahlbeck zurück gerollert
Fazit: es waren dann wohl so ca. 120km und 6h reine Fahrzeit, Weg war zum größten Teil die Forstautobahn da wir schon mal für die 2m Regel geübt haben


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Mai 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> da wir schon mal für die 2m Regel geübt haben



Kommt die bei uns im M-V auch?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Kommt die bei uns im M-V auch?



Ich hoffe es nicht. Sonst wandere ich in den Harz aus ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2012)

hi, nee ich hoffe nicht hat gerade so schön gepaßt


----------



## MS1980 (11. Mai 2012)

das mit der 2m Regel fehlt noch  

denn werde ich wohl zum Schwarzfahrer ... 

schöne Bilder Maik ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Juni 2012)

so nach kurzer Radlpause bin ich seit einer Woche wieder dabei und erstmal ohne Essensbilder

gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. September 2012)

moin,

so mal heute wieder mit SSp Richtung Gashafen/Leuchtturm Swinemünde gerollt sind echt fleißig die Jungs da drüben...

und mal ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5707690265/#photo_5707690265

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotte51 (7. Oktober 2012)

Heute fand das 4. Querfeldein als Stadtmeisterschaften im Mountainbiken in der Peenestadt statt. Organisiert wurde es durch dem MC Wolgast als Breitensportveranstaltung. Gestartet wurde in Wertungsgruppen von Kindern unter 11, über Semi-Profis, bis zu Uhu's, die ehrfurchtsvoll Supersenioren genannt wurden. So hatten auch Ungeübte, Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger eine Chance. Die Strecke führte ca. 2 km über anspruchsvolle Anstiege und Abfahrten durch die Anlagen am Belvedere und musste je nach Alter bis zu 5 mal durchfahren werden. Dabei zeigte sich, dass die Mitglieder des Motorradclubs nicht nur im Gelände am Gashahn ziehen können, sondern auch die Beinmuskeln strapazieren können. Für das leibliche Wohl der Aktiven sowie der Zuschauer wurde gesorgt. Insgesamt eine gelungene Veranstaltung, die einenfesten Platz im Terminkalender einnehmen sollte.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2012)

Ui, da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Wieso wurde die Veranstaltung nicht bei radsport-mv.de angemeldet?


----------



## Hotte51 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin nicht der Veranstalter und habe den Termin auch nur aus der Ostsee-Zeitung. Es waren neben den einheimischen Hobbyfahrern auch einige mehr Durchtrainierte aus Greifswald und Stralsund dabei. Ich denke im nächsten Jahr werden es mehr Teilnehmer. Werde versuchen, es dann hier breitzutreten. Ansonsten im Internet unter
http://gelaendesport-nordost.de/


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem, der Vorwurf ging nicht an Dich. Danke vorab fürs breittreten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Oktober 2012)

hi,

schön Hotte da bin ich auch schon gefahren leider war ich heute noch nicht da aber das Rennen könnte ruhig ein wenig länger werden...

und morgen wieder schwere Beine wa Hotte??? dann gehts wieder aufs Moped ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. November 2012)

Hallo,

na hat vielleich mal einer Zeit und Lust für eine Tour??? Donnerstag oder Freitag...Samstag geht auch ein wenig

gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2012)

Donnerstag gerne. Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde in Gü? ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. November 2012)

Nächstes Jahr gerne, jetzt fangen erstmal wieder die Glühweinwochenenden an


----------



## Hotte51 (20. November 2012)

Na, Vageta2205, hört sich doch gut an. Do, 19:00 Uhr in Gü..., ich bin leider verschupft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2012)

aahhh  dit neue wa?   1x10 ist sportlich, welche abstufung?  36vorne und 11-34 hinten?

die Raceking sind im Sommer ja top, aber bei Schnee?  neeee ....

sonst sieht das Teil wieder schnell aus


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich denk 1x9?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

hi ,

richtig Übersetzung 1x9 ob es reicht werden wir sehen...naja Reifen habe ich noch andere da..naja vielleicht mal wechseln

achso warte auf ne Runde mit dir


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2012)

Spätestens Ende Februar bin ich mit passendem Gerät dabei


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

ah ne 29 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Niner was du irgendwo schon mal erwähnt hast?


----------



## Anto (11. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ah ne 29 ;-)



Und wo ist die Leiter?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ah ne 29 ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

die wird gerade aus Schnee gebaut ....wie gehts dir Anto? bist ja morgen wieder am Biken...machst du Sonntag mal ne Tour?ß????

gruss


----------



## Anto (11. Dezember 2012)

Bist du etwa in Berlin am WE? Ansonsten den 29.12. warm halten.


----------



## MS1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi ,
> 
> richtig Übersetzung 1x9 ob es reicht werden wir sehen...naja Reifen habe ich noch andere da..naja vielleicht mal wechseln
> 
> achso warte auf ne Runde mit dir



meinst mich damit?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2012)

moin MS

japp zum Bsp.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2012)

hi,

so heute hat es mal für 2h biken gereicht wald geht leider nicht ist zuviel Schnee aber der Radweg war geschoben


----------



## MS1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

ik bin das gesamte WE allein in HH, werde denn ordentlich radeln, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, wenn Lust hast, die große 2x3m Couch wäre noch frei ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

moin

morgen vielleicht mal ne kleine Weihnachtsrunde???

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2012)

Zu welche Zeit denkst Du denn?


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2012)

ich war heute schon von 9:30 bis 11 Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

schön hotte...na vormittags oder???

warst du wenigstens schön eingesaut


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2012)

ging so, war die Promenade entlang bis zum Hafen vom Sw. Dann duch die Stadt zurück. Am Toilettenhäuschen an der Promenade fing es an zu regnen. Mit dem Dreck ging es so. Würde mich auf Morgen freuen


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2012)

9:30 bei mir


----------



## Hotte51 (25. Dezember 2012)

und morgen abend Ente?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

hi hotte,

war ja ne schöne kleine Runde aber keider hast du das beste noch verpaßt bin noch nach Schmollensee geradelt natürlich im Wald, beste Bodenbeschaffenheit genau richtig für uns und ne schönen Hirsch habe ich auch noch gesehn


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Dezember 2012)

Haste dem Hirsch wenigstens deinen Ofen von innen gezeigt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

ne der wollte nicht und hatte auch glück, das Ente auf der Karte stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ente hat ja Jeder, Hirsch ist da schon edler ...  lach


----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2012)

ik war vorhin nochmal fix raus und hab nen bissl was von der Ente im wald gelassen ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

moin....

ja habe es gelesen, warst mal wieder fleißig


----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2012)

war mal wieder höchste Zeit ... über die feiertage ist das immer bissl schwierig, und die Family is ja auch noch da ...  und mein Kind ....  

nur mein Umwerfer vorne ist komplett schrott, der hat die vielen Eis- und Matschfahrten net mitgemacht, der schaltet nicht mehr  .... ist fest


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

ich sag ja ne günstiges Winterrad...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ich sag ja ne günstiges Winterrad...



Hab ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

ja schicker hobel aber fürn matsch zu schade oder mann muß es putzen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (27. Dezember 2012)

putzen wird überbewertet


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ich sag ja ne günstiges Winterrad...



nen leichtes und günstiges ....  mmmhhhh könnt schwierig werden 

aber ich hab da schon nen Plan im Kopf ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2012)

moin,

ne nur haltbar und günstig nicht leicht und teuer....training mein Großer


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2012)

moin,

ne nur günstig und haltbar nicht nicht leicht und teuer

welche Idee???


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2012)

uff jeden fall 26 zoll ... lach 

Lrs - Steffen
Kurbel - truvativ Noir (entlackt im Keller) oder FSA vom Ghost
Lenker - schmolke im Keller
Vorbau - Procraft im Keller
Griffe - Ergon oder Schaum im Keller
Schaltwerk - XT momentan am Ghost oder XTR 980 custom 
Reifen - Speedking u. MK beide Supersonic im Keller

fehlen nur noch Shifter(vielleicht von Steffen?), Steuersatz, Innenlager, Kassette, Bremsen und der Rahmen ... am liebsten carbon mit max. 1200gr ...  

achja, ne Gabel .... oder Starr? mal sehen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2012)

also das billigste fehlt noch war im bikemarkt nicht ne be-one carbonrahmen?


----------



## Hotte51 (27. Dezember 2012)

bist ja immer noch da? Habe me Runde durch den Wald bis nach Ückeritz gemacht. War toll. Aber kein Hirsch in Sicht. Gute Fahrt


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> also das billigste fehlt noch war im bikemarkt nicht ne be-one carbonrahmen?



ja ik wees, mit bissl über 1000gr, aber dat geld .... 



Hirsche seh ich jeden tag, hier in Kölzow gibt ja nen Rehgehege, und in der Truhe liegt auch noch irgendwas Wildes ...


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2012)

dafür lag nen satz Reifen unterm Tannebaum , in 29 

ääähhh  19zoll ...  grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2013)

so heute mal wieder ne schöne 3h-Tour gemacht, leider wieder alleine und es war so schön fahrbar


----------



## MS1980 (12. Januar 2013)

mensch Maik wat isn bei dir uff der Insel los, soviel Schnee ...

is das dein neues Winterrad?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2013)

Vor allem ein 26er, das geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2013)

genau Winterrad, schmutzig, günstig und es läuft und braucht wenig pflege 

mal schauen was morgen so geht


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (13. Januar 2013)

Du vernachlässigst unentschuldbar unsere Szene mit deienm 26er


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Januar 2013)

moin,

achne


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Januar 2013)

so heute nä. Tour nur mal in die andere Richtung....im Wald alles sehr gut fahrbar also Hotte
Richtung Golm



vom Golm Richtung Polen





und fast noch nasse Füße bekommen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2013)

suche Mitfahrer schön war es heute...


----------



## zarea (24. Januar 2013)

Für diese Fahrtrichtung hab ich genau die richtigen Reifen. 
Wenn es mal nicht so weit weg wäre. 

(Natürlich nur im tiefsten Winter. ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2013)

Ab Dienstag kommt der Frühling, dann gehts besser


----------



## Hotte51 (31. Januar 2013)

So sah der Frühling heute in Kamminke am Oderhaff aus.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Januar 2013)

moin,

oh Stiemel kam mal wieder raus 

gut dann fahren wir morgen auch????

gruss


----------



## Hotte51 (31. Januar 2013)

Tut mit Leid, morgen muß ich wieder Racken.


----------



## MS1980 (31. Januar 2013)

du Maik wir fahren Sontag auch wieder ne Tour .... 


das sieht auf dem Bild oben aus wie Mega - Eiswürfel ...  lach


----------



## stiemel (1. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> oh Stiemel kam mal wieder raus
> 
> ...


mal wieder raus? Nachdem mein Bike wieder ok war, bin ich eigentlich viel gafahren. Mußt dich bloß mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Februar 2013)

moin,

so habe mir auch mal die Eisschollen angesehn der Boden läuft schön schwer...

Aber wollen wir morgen mal nach Kaseburg?????

gruss


----------



## stiemel (2. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> so habe mir auch mal die Eisschollen angesehn der Boden läuft schön schwer...
> 
> ...




tut mir leid. Am WE hab ich Spätschicht.


----------



## Hotte51 (9. März 2013)

Übrigens, ich war am letzten Dienstag, den 05. März in Misdroy. Die Wege sind schlecht befahrbar. Am Weg hinter der Straße werden die Gasrohre verlegt und der offizielle Radweg ist auch von den Baufahrzeugen zerwühlt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. April 2013)

so heute mal bei besten Wetter ne Runde gedreht...

ist morgen mal ein mit dabei????? Hotte du????


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2013)

Oha, neues Bike?


----------



## MS1980 (2. April 2013)

hat er schon nen bissl länger, sieht aber gut und schnell aus ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

moin,
ja lief schon ganz gut der feinschliff kommt jetzt


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2013)

wie meinst das?  was änderst, den negativ Vorbau auf positiv?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

nein...Vorbau ja aber die tiefe bleibt...Umwerfer Kurbel vielleicht noch das ist noch nicht ganz so wie es soll....komm mal wieder lang Marko


----------



## skinny63 (3. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nein...Vorbau ja aber die tiefe bleibt...Umwerfer Kurbel vielleicht noch das ist noch nicht ganz so wie es soll....komm mal wieder lang Marko



Bin zwar nicht Marko, aber Lock uns mal mit gutem Wetter und waffelkur in Polen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

mache Ich schaue gleich mal in meine Glaskugel...


----------



## MS1980 (4. April 2013)

skinny63 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Marko, aber Lock uns mal mit gutem Wetter und waffelkur in Polen ....



oh ja , die sollen ja schmecken ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. April 2013)

japp sind soooo lecker mal schauen wie das Wetter um den 12.4. so ist


----------



## MS1980 (4. April 2013)

verdammt, das WE sind wir noch in HH und denn ist geburtstag von Schwiegereltern, denn wieder HH und denn ist auch schon Trail surfen im Harz ...  

bei mir wird das wohl noch bissl dauern bis ich schlemmen kann ...  denn aber ordentlich und was zum mitnehmen ...  lach


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2013)

so heute mal ne kleine schnelle Rund mit dem:


wir spielen uns langsam ein
  @hotte kannst wieder kommen der Frühling kommt


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Maik wo warste gestern?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

nabend mal ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht:










LG


----------



## MS1980 (17. April 2013)

warst noch ne runde schwimmen danach, oder wem gehören die Klamotten da im Hintergrund?

welche Kurbel und Kettenführung haste da?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

da war das Bier drinn Kurbel ne Stylo den Rest muß ich mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2013)

Schöne Pics, Maiky !


----------



## manurie (20. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend mal ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht:
> 
> 
> 
> LG


Wo ist das eigentlich? Ist das am Wolgastsee?  Ich bin Zempiner und wohne da schon lange nicht mehr.

Und schönes Bike, ich hab da sowas Ähnliches im Aufbau, leichter Trekkingradrahmen mit Alustarrgabel und soll mit Crossbereifung(tubeless) fahren, eben für die flachen und schnelleren Strecken. Eventuell auch ein 29Rahmen, mal sehen was die Kasse sagt.

An der Ostsee(Travemünde) war ich diese Woche.

Am Strand zwischen Priwall und Boltenhagen am Donnerstag






Usedom im Oktober mit Schwager in Swinemünde





Und meine Hometrails in Wuppertal und Saarbrücken:
Wuppertal









Saarbrücken








und mit Rennrad an der Saar in Frankreich, ist quasi noch Deutschland


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

das obige Bild ist am Achterwasser, die Badestelle in Pudagla Bilder vom Wolgastsee sind aber auch dabei wo das Rad an der Bank steht...Bilder von Polen habe ich auch...

Meld dich doch mal wenn du wieder oben bist...schöne Bilder von dir

gruss


----------



## manurie (21. April 2013)

Klar melde ich mich hier an.  Wird wahrscheinlich nen Kurzurlaub mit Brückentag werden, jedenfalls hab ich noch nichts konkretes geplant.

Ich war total überrascht, dass es ein Usedomthema gibt, ich hab nach ner Mitfahrgelegenheit letzte Woche in Lübeck gesucht. Das wurde aber nichts, somit bin ich dort 3x allein nach Feierabend gefahren. Und das man sich auf Usedom oder Ostsee mit nem MTB nicht an Bergen auspowern kann, glaubt fast niemand. War am Donnerstag von Lübeck-Travemünde nach Boltenhagen unterwegs, da ist ein Stück von 15km dabei, wo es nur hoch und runter geht, stellenweise 10-20% Steigung, ist zwar kurz, aber man sollte das nicht unterschätzen. Gut in Wuppertal oder Saarbrücken habe ich das besser, Steigungen sind länger und da rast man auch nicht mehr und es gibt einen längeren Downhill am Stück und die Auswahl der Trails ist grösser. Gestern war ich 4h Saarland rocken, 57km/1700hm und jede Menge Spass dabei, das konnte ich heute nicht toppen vom Anspruch her mit ner neuen Tour, von daher das Rennrad genommen und am Saarkanal entlang in Frankreich 3h 85km gemacht. Da biste nach ca. 10km fast allein auf der Piste, Autos dürfen dort nicht fahren und auch sonst ist kaum jemand da.

Morgen bin ich bis zum 1.Mai in Grömitz jobmässig, da werde ich abend auch so meine 2-3h machen können, ist egal was, Hauptsache aufm Bike.


----------



## MS1980 (22. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> wo es nur hoch und runter geht, stellenweise 10-20% Steigung, ist zwar kurz, aber man sollte das nicht unterschätzen.



richtig ...  das schlaucht mehr als wenn man ne lange auffahrt bzw abfahrt hat ...

ist hier bei mir in den Harburger Bergen ähnlich ...  komme da auch immer auf meine 1000-1200hm bei 35-50km ...


----------



## manurie (22. April 2013)

Aber lang hoch schlaucht auch, von daher sprintet man das nicht, sondern schaltet schon früh runter und weiß, dass da noch ne menge Berg wartet, kann sich je nach Höhenunterschied kilometerweit ziehen.

Im Winter ist lange Steigung fahren voll geil, man hat nie kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2013)

moin,

ne kleine schnelle Rund mit dem Winterbike







...und ne Stück weiter in Polen


----------



## MS1980 (17. Mai 2013)

inklusive Räderwechsel .... 

mit Winterräder is echt blöde, da kleben die Reifen so dolle auf'm Asphalt ...  lach ... 

ik hab uch wieder sommerreifen drauf ...


----------



## Hotte51 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
wo seit Ihr? Seit Ihr auf der anderen Seite dieser Erde oder ausgestorben? Abgesehen von den vielen Familienurlaubern ist kaum ein Mountainbiker zu sehen. 
Bin unlängst schon beigegangen und habe zugewachsene Wege im Wald freigeschnitten, da ich wohl der alleinige Nutzer bin. 
Letzten Donnerstag wollte ich eine Tour nach Kamien Pomorski in Angriff nehmen. Aber nachdem ich 20 Minuten bei Regen unter einem Baum gestanden habe und wenig später 1 Std. in einem Kaffee in Misdroy verbrachte, zwang mich der Regen am Wisentgehege umzukehren. Freitag habe ich es dann erneut in Angriff genommen. War ne' schöne Tour. Vorwiegend ging es über Land- und Waldwege oder schmale Trampelpfade. Zurück bin ich dann mit der polnischen Eisenbahn für 25,80 PLN = 6  inc. Bike für 63 km. 
Morgen starte ich zu einer Oderhaff-Umfahrung mit meinem Enkelsohn. Mal sehen wo uns der Weg lang führt. 
Auch möchte ich in diesem Jahr noch eine 2 oder 3 Tagestour entlang der polnischen Ostseeküste starten. 
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass Vegeta2205 noch den angekündigten Müritz-Rundkurs organisiert.
Bis dann, ich hoffe man sieht sich!


----------



## Hotte51 (29. Juli 2013)

So, die Oderhaff-Umfahrung ist auch vollbracht. Sind über Usedom nach Karnin gefahren und haben uns dort mit der Personenfähre übersetzen lassen. Von Kamp sind wir dann bis nach Mönkebude, wo wir übernachteten. Quartiersuche war trotz Hochsaison kein Problem. Am nächsten Morgen sind wir dann weiter über Rieth bis nach Stettin. Unsere Vorbereitungen für die polnische Seite waren unzureichend. Einen befahrbaren und eventuell noch ausgeschilderten Waldweg Richtung Stettin haben wir nicht gefunden. So sind wir dann nur noch Straße gefahren. 16:00 Uhr waren wir schon am Stettiner Bahnhof und sind planmäßig mit dem Zug zurück nach Swinemünde. Diese Strecke per Rad kannten wir schon.
Übermorgen geht es dann noch mal nach Greifswald. Und dann sind auch schon die Ferien für die Kinder zu Ende.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2013)

moin,
so nun wieder öfter und regelmäßig unterwegs ALSO wer mal mit will einfach melden...






gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2013)

So die nächste Tour ist am Donnerstag


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2013)

heute ...  schön am Hafen entlang


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2013)

oh super Wetter ich sehe schon, muß wohl doch mal nach HH kommen


----------



## MS1980 (5. November 2013)

gestern war nur Regen und heute schön Sonnenschein und deshalb gleich ne kleine Stadtrundfahrt gemacht 

Punke sammeln für'n WP 

Achja was isn jetzt damit?


----------



## Usedomer (11. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht bin ich im neuen Jahr mal dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotte51 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es am Montag bei Euch aus?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
 @Usedomer bist du ne Neuer  ???

Hotte Montag sollte gehen da mußich abends erst rein ;-)


----------



## Usedomer (15. Dezember 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Moin,
> @_Usedomer_ bist du ne Neuer  ???
> 
> Hotte Montag sollte gehen da mußich abends erst rein ;-)



Neu im Forum ja. Wollte mir im neuen Jahr mal ein besseres MTB zu legen und mich hier vorher ein wenig belesen und da ich habe doch tatsächlich Usedomer entdeckt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Dezember 2013)

na das ist doch schön, dann meld dich mal vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen...

gruss


----------



## Hotte51 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich wünsche Euch ein frohes, gesundes und unfallfreies neues Jahr mit vielen lustigen Touren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Januar 2014)

moin,

da schließe ich mich Hotte an  (ich meld mich mal die Tage)


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2014)

von mir auch nen gesundes neues Jahr und happy Trails ...

diejahr sollten wir uns aber mal wieder treffen, Maik ... ;-)

die polenrunde steht ja noch aus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2014)

moin,

ja da sagste was .....sollte mal wieder ein paar Touren starten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2014)

moin,

mal wieder draußen gewesen Richtung Polen/ Karsibor mit der Sonne im Rücken




















schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2014)

eure Verplegung sieht ja intressant aus ...   

welche Strecke hat die Tour und wie lange braucht ihr dafür?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2014)

ist nicht soo weit, Dauer vielleicht 2-3Stunden ja nach Pause...mann kann auch ne längere Runde drehen dann aber ohne


----------



## zarea (12. Februar 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


>


Ich such hier schon ne halbe Stunde, ich find die 10 Fehler im zweiten Bild nicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2014)

die muß ich erst noch einbauen ;-) ups


----------



## Hotte51 (12. Februar 2014)

Guck mal aufs dritte Bild. Das hatte auf Vegeta nächtige Auswirkungen. Er wollte mir nicht glauben, dass 0,0 besser für ihn ist!


----------



## Hotte51 (18. Februar 2014)

Wir fahren nicht nur zum grillen und ... Sind am Freitag an der Haffküste entlang nach Wollin gefahren. Ist ein schwieriger Weg, wo das Bike schon mal getragen werden muss. Zurück ging es mit dem Zug. Fahrkarte kostet für die rund 30 km - 7 PLN + 7 PLN für die Fahrradkarte = 3,50 €.
Montag ging es dann nach Warnowo. Dort ereignete sich im November ein Bahnunfall. Wollte uns das mal aus der Nähe betrachten. Es kamen auch wieder 65 km zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2014)

schöne Tour und ich arbeiten danke


----------



## Hotte51 (18. Februar 2014)

Du tust mir richtig leid!!!! Ich hübsche mich gleich an und dann geht es los. Will mal die "Höhenmeter sammeln auf Usedom" von Gretsche fahren.


----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2014)

ok überzeugt, auf Maik's bilder sah man euch immer am speisen ...  aber schön das ihr auch sportlich unterwegs seid ...

viel spaß beim HM sammeln ...


----------



## Hotte51 (20. Februar 2014)

Jo, die "Höhenmeter sammeln auf Usedom" sind abgearbeitet. Schöne Tour. Danke Gretsche. Einige Ecken kannte ich auch noch nicht. War heute bei dem schönen Wetter gleich noch mal am Golm, Kalkbergen und Zierowberg unterwegs. Und das ohne Einkehr. Naja, Vegeta war ja Geld verdienen.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Februar 2014)

bei meiner letzten Tour bei euch hatte ich mein Tacho vergessen und konnte die hm nicht wirklich einschätzen da es auch nur hoch und runter ging, wie bei mir in den Harburger Bergen, da sind's meist zwischen 700 und 1000hm bei 40-50km, können aber auch mal 1400hm werden wenn ich gut drauf bin und zeit habe 

was steht bei euch auf'm Tacho?

aber ne schöne Gegend zum spielen und trainieren habt ihr da ...und das Meer zum abkühlen ...


----------



## Hotte51 (21. Februar 2014)

Na, trainieren zum Wettkampf tu ich nun in meinem Alter nicht mehr. Das überlasse ich Vegata. Bei dieser Tour hatte ich meinen Computer nicht genullt. Aber nach der Aufzeichnung von Gretsche sollen es 480 hm bei 60 km gewesen sein.


----------



## MS1980 (21. Februar 2014)

Wettkampf geht mir auch am A....  vorbei, ik trainiere für meine Fitness und Ausdauer und genieße einfach schöne Stunden im Sattel auf schönen Trails ...   mit guten Freunden ...

gerne alles entspannt, hetzen muß nicht sein ...  ok bergab kann man's auch mal krachen lassen 

wer langsam fährt sitzt länger im Sattel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2014)

moin,
richtig MS, dann laß dich mal wieder sehen


----------



## Hotte51 (21. Februar 2014)

Siehst Vegata, wir müssen ab uns zu doch mal ein Action-Bild darunter mischen, dass uns zeigt wie wir wirklich sind.. Es entsteht sonst ein völlig falsches Bild von uns. Sonntag 9:30 Uhr übers Kliff? Ich mach die Bilder!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2014)

moin,

puh nochmal glück gehabt bin arbeiten....dann aber endlich ein paar Tage frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (22. Februar 2014)

Hotte51 schrieb:


> Siehst Vegata, wir müssen ab uns zu doch mal ein Action-Bild darunter mischen, dass uns zeigt wie wir wirklich sind.. Es entsteht sonst ein völlig falsches Bild von uns.



Bilder können schon überzeugen ...  

denn viel Spaß morgen am Kliff, ik werde morgen früh die Berge genießen ... 

Maik, wieso:" puh nochmal glück gehabt"  bist kein Kliffhänger ... ?

eine gemeinsame Tour gerne , Harz würde ich auch gerne mit Steffen aber Hausbau steht ja auch ....  mmmhhh  wir schauen mal


----------



## Hotte51 (23. Februar 2014)

So sah es heute auf dem Kiff aus! Ich war's nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2014)

ik glaub ik kenn das, gehts gegenüber wieder steil entgegen? 

da bin ich denn nicht hoch gekommen, aber der Maik ...  bilder sind hier ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-neues-projekt.494646/page-52#post-9941209

ik saß heute morgen 6:30 bereits im Sattel und konnte bis 11:13uhr radeln; 56,85km, 1348hm und 4:05std gefahren

hier in der Heide war's echt klasse





so Maik, jetzt du ...


----------



## Hotte51 (23. Februar 2014)

*Genau, das ist die Stelle.*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2014)

so heute mal damit unterwegs


----------



## MS1980 (26. Februar 2014)

sieht sehr schick aus und schnell, ist das ne Sid oder ne Brain Gabel?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2014)

Ne sid Brain ja läuft nun auch gut


----------



## Hotte51 (28. Februar 2014)

Heute waren wir mal wieder auf geschichtsträchtigen Spuren unterwegs. Nicht weit, aber 40 km kamen trotzdem zusammen. Hier war die Batterie Göben stationiert. Reste von Bunkeranlagen und Kleinbahn zum Geschoßtransport sind noch zu sehen. Und in der Hütte mitten im Wald haben sich Leute eingenistet. Ne vernünftige Zuwegung gibt es nicht.


 

 


Übrigens, so zu 17 Uhr kam mir doch ein einsamer Rennradradler entgegen. Wo kam der denn her?


----------



## MS1980 (1. März 2014)

die Hütte sieht ja echt schaurig aus ...   

kann man die Bunker noch betreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2014)

Hotte meinst du mich? Nur Hafen Radladen und zurück...


----------



## Hotte51 (1. März 2014)

Dieser Bunker war zusammengefallen. Es stehen oben schon Bäume drauf. Ich denke er wurde vor vielen Jahren gesprengt. Ein anderer ist noch gut erhalten. Dabei handelte es sich wahrscheinlich um den Maschinen- oder Notstrombunker. Aber auch noch Teile der Abschussanlagen mit einem Bunkersystem sind zu erkennen. Ist eine ganz interessante Anlage.

Jo, Vegeta, ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass Du so alleine aus dieser Richtung kamst.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2014)

aha


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2014)

so ach schön:


----------



## Hotte51 (5. März 2014)

Hallo,
wo ist denn das? Hab ich schon mal gesehen, aber ich weis nicht wo! War gestern in P.-münde. Aber es war noch ganz schön frisch.
In Trassenheide haben sie ein großes Stück Wald abgeholzt. Habe doch dadurch glattweg den Radweg verpasst. Aber ansonsten ist alles schick. Nun muss ich erstmal ne kleine Pause einlegen. Habe andere Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Hotte51 (5. März 2014)

Ist das auf dem Zirowberg? Aber, da ist doch der Speicher eingezäunt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2014)

ist unten am Zirowberg, einfach blaue Häuser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2014)

moin,

darauf hätte ich ja mal wieder lust, nun wo es warm werden soll gerne auch woanders hin


----------



## MS1980 (7. März 2014)

oh ja, grillen kann man auch fast wieder ...  oder meinst den Schnaps im Hintergrund


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2014)

moin,

Kaffee-Sonnenrunde


----------



## Hotte51 (28. März 2014)

*Wenn Mutti früh zur Arbeit will
dann bleib ich nicht zu haus,
ich fahre sie wohin sie will
und pack mein Bike dann aus.

Heute:



 *


----------



## MS1980 (29. März 2014)

wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe bist also von Stralsund nach Barth geradelt und mit nen Zug zurück?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. März 2014)

...ja Hotte sag mal wo warste????


----------



## Hotte51 (29. März 2014)

Genau, das hast Du richtig erfasst. Wollte ursprünglich auf der roten Strecke zurück nach Stralsund. Währe dann aber zu früh dort gewesen. So bin ich weiter geradelt, konnte mir Stadt und Hafen von Barth ansehen und habe mir dann in der Sonne sitzend noch einen Kaffee reingezogen. 15:10 mit der Bahn zurück und war pünktlich zu Muttis Feierabend vor der Tür. Schöne Strecke. Sind auch ein paar kleine Trails dabei. Mal sehen, wann und wo sie mal wieder hin muss.


----------



## MS1980 (29. März 2014)

nicht schlecht ...  ik will morgen früh auch wieder um 6uhr im Sattel sitzen und meine Hometrails rocken, mal schauen wie viel ich morgen schaffe ,,,


----------



## Hotte51 (29. März 2014)

6 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Da musst Du ja mit Licht fahren. Es ist Zeitumstellung und dann ist es noch dunkel. Wir werden, wenn die Sonne hoch genug steht, mal zum Fischessen ins Polnische fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. März 2014)

Was??? Viel spass


----------



## Hotte51 (29. März 2014)

Vegeta, Mutti hat nichts dagegen, wenn Ihr mitkommt.


----------



## Hotte51 (30. März 2014)

So, wir sind wieder aus dem Polnischen zurück. Knapp 50 km und wir aßen Zander auf einem Platz in der Sonne. Auf dem Rückweg mussten noch 20 grüne Heringe für 1,50 € mit. Habe sie schon gesäubert und Mutti ist jetzt beim Braten. So, nun muss ich mein Bike noch reinigen, denn Morgen geht es zur Generalinstandsetzung. Gabel, Antrieb. Dann muss das Ersatzrad rann.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2014)

war also ne schöne Tour mit lecker viel Futter


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2014)

ik war heute auch mal wieder los ...











bei schönsten Wetter und freien Trails ...


----------



## Hotte51 (3. April 2014)

tolle Sache! Wo warste denn? Bei uns war es arschkalt und auflandiger Wind.


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2014)

bei mir im Hausrevier, den Harburger Bergen


----------



## Hotte51 (3. April 2014)

Da haste aber gut Hügel gesammelt. Hätte nicht gedacht dass man da soviel zusammen kriegt. Hab eben erst mal bei Bikemap.net nachgesehen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2014)

Müssen wir mal besuchen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2014)

bin nicht jeden Hügel rauf ...  aber das war heut wieder ordentlich ...  wollte noch mehr Trails mit Spaß-faktor einbauen aber die lagen außer reichweite, denn hätte ich mehere Trails doppelt fahren müssen und das wollt ich net, maximal Schleifen fahren oder kreutzen ...  aber das wird denn auch schon schwierig ...  muß den Plan für's nexte mal noch besser optimieren ...  habe ja kein GPS, fahre alles so, frei schnautze ... 

kannst ja gerne mal mit Maik längs kommen ...


----------



## Hotte51 (3. April 2014)

Angebot ist gut. Muss aber vorher noch trainieren sonst macht Ihr mich fertig. Aber mein Trainer ist ja so oft verschnupft!!!!


----------



## MS1980 (3. April 2014)

normal fahre ich um die 40km und 1000hm, das war heut ne Ausnahme ...

und immer ganz entspannt ...  sonst würde ich sowas auch nicht durchstehen ....


----------



## Hotte51 (3. April 2014)

Du machst mir Mut, und das behalten wir im Auge. Wie geschrieben, mein Bike ist in der Werft zu Generalinstandsetzung.


----------



## MS1980 (10. Mai 2014)

das ist bei euch hier auch so still ...  was los ?

und das Geist wieder flott? 

heute,  kurz nach 7uhr ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

da haste recht, muß mal wieder ein paar Bilder reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (10. Mai 2014)

aber ihr fahrt noch oder?  

im Rostocker ist das leider bissl eingeschlafen ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

jap, sind noch unterwegs, weiß auch nicht was da in HRO los ist war doch ne gute Gruppe


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

also Hotte


----------



## skinny63 (12. Mai 2014)

HRO Meldung
Die Touraufrufenden waren im Harz
Alle Anderen warten drauf....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Mai 2014)

aha, grüss dich Skinny...na wir schauen mal muß nn am We erstmal wieder arbeiten


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2014)

Nach Himmelfahrt ist im Rostocker wieder mehr los ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Mai 2014)

so mal wieder ne Bild, auf ne kleine Abendrunde


----------



## MS1980 (22. Mai 2014)

oh nen Fixi ...  sieht irgendwie cool aus, bis auf die Stütze ...  da gibts doch ne schönere Lösung ...

vorderrad mit 16speichen sieht klasse aus, aber wieso keine hohe Felge wie hinten?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Mai 2014)

ist doch nur ne resterad...


----------



## manurie (4. Juli 2014)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag auf Usedom? Würde mich da gerne einer Tour anschliessen, die fernab von den üblichen Touriradwegen ist, also was so an Trails/Natur machbar ist. Bin ab morgen in Zempin, Kurzbesuch bei den Eltern, und auch mobil, so dass jeder Treffpunkt machbar ist. Tourenlänge von ca. 3h reine Fahrzeit wäre ok, bin ü40 und auch kein Hetzer der auf nem schnöden Waldweg mit maximalen Tempo knallen muss, sondern mein Schwerpunkt liegt aufm technischen Uphill hochfahren und irgendwas Schönes runter, eben aufm Singletrail. Hab mein 29er Hardtail mit.

Könnte morgen Abend antworten, Internet per mobil ist ein wenig schwierig in Zempin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Juli 2014)

hi, viel berg auf haben wir hier ja nicht... ich könnte am Sonntag so ab 19.15 muß vorher arbeiten oder biste dann wieder weg....


gruss


----------



## manurie (5. Juli 2014)

Das wäre ein wenig zu spät am Sonntag. Ich hab auch nur den Sonntag, bin zwar Montag und Dienstag noch da, muss dort aber arbeiten mit nach oben offenen Arbeitsende, so dass ich dann kaum noch ne Tour machen kann.

Das mit den Bergen weiss ich. Ich werde dann mal am Sonntag den Ostteil der Insel rings um den Wolgastsee abackern.

Ich danke dir.

Gruss


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Juli 2014)

schade...

dann nimm mal die alte Grenzline und dann Richtung Golm


----------



## Hotte51 (5. Juli 2014)

Hast ein Garmin? Bei Basecamp?
Versuche es doch mal mit den 5 Gipfeln von Usedom


----------



## MS1980 (5. Juli 2014)

Welche gipfel denn ....


----------



## manurie (6. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Tipps, dann werde ich mal die Grenzlinie lang Richtung Golm. Und dann sehen was ich an Zeit noch habe, kann ja per Osmand brauchbar navigieren.


----------



## Hotte51 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich denke da an den Zierowberg bei Ahlbeck, die Kalkberge, gleich hinter der Grenze auf poln. Seite, Golm, Wolfskuhle bei Bansin dann den Langen Berg. Und zurück über den Jägersberg zwischen Heringsdorf und Ahlbeck. Bei Basecamp habe ich die Tour online gestellt.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Juli 2014)

Wolfskuhle kenn ich.  Glaube ich zumindest ...  das ist doch son schweineberg, erst gehts schön runter und denn gleich wieder so dolle hoch ...  

den hab ich damals hoch geschoben. Weil ich nicht so fit war ...  diesjahr aber um so mehr


----------



## manurie (6. Juli 2014)

Hab die Tour hinbekommen. Ab Zempin Radschnellweg bis Grenze, auf der Grenze exact lang, tolles hoch und runter, zum Golm hoch, Gedenkstätte, Kamminke, Garz, Korswandt, Wolgastsee rum, Gothensee, Kückelsberg, Benz, Pudagla, Ückeritz, Loddin.
www.strava.com/activities/162403371


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. November 2014)

moin,

alles ersmal einen schönen ersten Advent gewünscht....und es ist kalt geworden auf Usedom


----------



## MS1980 (30. November 2014)

Dir auch ...  hier sinds -1°c und bei euch ?

grüße aus HH


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. November 2014)

so um die -1 solltes es hier auch sein und natürlich immer etwas Wind von vorne ;-)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. November 2014)

Usedom Tour wäre doch mal ganz nett...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. November 2014)

japp  ....dieses Jahr wollte keiner so recht, aber wir können gernenoch ne Rund drehen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (30. November 2014)

Klingt gut 

Aber noch zu viele Baustellen am Rad :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (30. November 2014)

Next Jahr werd ich auch wieder längs kommen ... 
denn is wieder mehr Freizeit ... hoffe ich ...


----------



## Hotte51 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,
war heute mal ein Stück unterwegs. Wolgastsee, Weißer Weg, Golm. Die Seen und Gräben sind randvoll gefüllt und laufen teilweise über. Aber man kommt überall durch.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Februar 2015)

Also beim ersten wüsste ich nicht wo der richtige Weg langführt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Februar 2015)

hi Hotte,

ja ja das liebe Wasser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. April 2015)

Moin,

mal wieder neue Bilder










gruss


----------



## MS1980 (28. April 2015)

Hat Maik etwa nen Fatty ...


----------



## Ronja (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Gruß in den Norden, 
ich werde demnächst mal eine Woche Urlaub in Boltenhagen  machen, lohnt sich ein MTB, oder gleich Rennrad ? Will durchaus ein paar Kilometer schrubben, muss aber jetzt nicht unbedingt Strasse und schnell sein.
Fatty habe ich leider nicht.

Danke! Ronja


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2015)

nabend...

bin zwar mehr auf der Insel unterwegs, wäre aber für's MTB biete mich auch gerne für ne tour an 

gruss


----------



## cocoloeres (21. März 2016)

Bin ab  dem 25.5 in zingst 3 Wochen auf Kur fahre ein mtb Hartail wer fährt in der Ecke oder kennt Leute die fahren .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. März 2016)

schreib hier nochmal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...ostock-zum-gemeinsamen-touren-gesucht.545798/

können ja auch mal nach ne Termin schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

